# Retro-éclairage sous Windows



## BugsBunnys (9 Novembre 2020)

J'espère n'être pas HS et poster dans la bonne section.
J'ai un MacBook Pro 2015 avec Mojave qui marche parfaitement.
J'ai implémenté windows 10 sur un disque externe Toshiba qui marche lui aussi à ravir. Après de nombreuses péripéties il faut bien dire...
Il reste un problème d'ergonomie néanmoins que je n'arrive absolument pas à résoudre
Le rétro-éclairage sur mon clavier Mac marche parfaitement (comme sur tous les Macs) lorsque je boote dessus: par contre impossible de l'activer lorsque je démarre sur disque externe en Windows. Cela s'avère fort gênant au final surtout dans la pénombre: problème de compatibilité entre claviers Mac et PC ?
Sur le Net, la seule indication que j'ai trouvée parle de clavier APSUS (??) et donne des drivers mais sans effet et dit qu'il suffit d'appuyer sur les touches Fn + F3 ou F4 pour régler ledit rétro-éclairage.
Mais ça ne marche pas rien à faire!
Si vous avez des suggestions , merci.


----------

